# Ricoh Announces the Pentax K-1 Full Frame DSLR



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

```
<p><strong>PENTAX K-1 camera offers innovations not available in any other DSLR</strong></p>
<p>DENVER, Colo. February 17, 2016 – Ricoh Imaging Americas Corporation today announced the PENTAX K-1 full-frame digital single-lens reflex (DSLR) camera. The K-1 combines the performance of a full-frame sensor with unique, user-friendly PENTAX technology and convenience features loved by professional and serious amateur photographers the world over.</p>
<p>The foundation of the PENTAX K-1 is its large, full-frame image sensor. This AA-filterless CMOS sensor with 36.4 effective megapixels sets the stage for ultimate creativity, facilitating super-high-resolution images rich in gradation and superb in high-sensitivity rendition.</p>
<p>Built around the full-frame sensor is a compact, high-performance weather-sealed and dustproof body with features only found in PENTAX cameras. “The K-1 is a blend of advanced, full-frame performance with the kind of features and advancements that PENTAX users have come to know and love,” said Jim Malcolm, president, Ricoh Imaging Americas Corporation. “As a result, the K-1 creates a solution for full-frame shooters that is unique in the industry.”</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Pentax K-1 $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223123-REG/pentax_k_1_dslr_camera_body.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/IPXK1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Within its compact body, the PENTAX K-1 features several advanced technologies that help the photographer to produce top results in a wide variety of challenging conditions. SR II Shake Reduction is a newly refined and highly sensitive five-axis shake-reduction system that is capable of reducing camera shake with a compensation range of up to five exposure steps, allowing photographers to freely move and compose – and to focus on their subjects, not the gear. SR II also facilitates other advanced PENTAX-unique features such as AA Filter Simulator, which effectively eliminates moiré effect without the need for an anti-aliasing filter, while increasing sharpness and overall image quality. Key to great autofocus performance on the K-1 is the new SAFOX 12 autofocus mechanism with 33 autofocus points, assuring fast and accurate autofocusing, even in the most demanding shooting situations.  A newly-designed optical viewfinder equipped with the famous PENTAX Pentaprism boasts a bright, nearly 100-percent field of view.</p>
<p>In addition to a long list of technological advancements, the PENTAX K-1 also features a number of convenience features, making camera operation fast and easy. Designed to move in ways never before imagined is the new Flexible-tilt LCD monitor—a first for any DSLR camera. This rugged yet highly adjustable display can be positioned to the desired angle horizontally and vertically, making it easy to shoot at challenging angles. Other significant firsts include the K-1’s Operation Assist Lights – small, white LEDs that facilitate camera operation in low-light environments, making it easy to change lenses, swap memory cards and adjust back-of-camera controls, and a Smart Function dial that allows photographers to easy select frequently-used functions without going into the LCD menu.</p>
<p>Current PENTAX lens owners will appreciate that they can incorporate their APS-C lens collection into their new PENTAX K-1 full-frame camera kit by utilizing the K-1’s Crop Mode, which offers settings in-camera for either APS-C or Full-Frame sized shooting, regardless of the attached lens. There is also an “auto” mode that detects the lens type and sets the camera accordingly.</p>
<p>Upon launch, PENTAX is offering 12 full-frame compatible lenses, including two new models being announced concurrent with the K-1 camera: the HD PENTAX-D FA 15-30mm f.2.8 ultra-wide angle zoom lens and the HD PENTAX-D FA 28-105mm f/3.5-5.6 compact, lightweight zoom lens. (Note: separate news releases have been issued today to provide details on each lens).</p>
<p><strong>| Pricing and Availability | </strong></p>
<p>The PENTAX K-1 camera will be available April 2016 at www.ricohimaging.com and retail outlets nationwide for a manufacturer’s suggested retail price of $1,799.95.</p>
<p>For further information, please visit <a href="http://www.ricohimaging.com/pentaxff">www.ricohimaging.com/pentaxff</a></p>
<hr />
<h3>Main Features</h3>
<p>1.  High-resolution, fine-gradation images supported by approximately 36.4 effective megapixels</p>
<p>The K-1 features an AA (anti-aliasing) filterless design that prioritizes image resolution, as well as the new PRIME IV imaging engine, which is capable of 14-bit RAW-format image recording. The    K-1’s unique full frame sensor and imaging engine design also allows for super-high-sensitivity shooting up to ISO 204800, producing beautiful, high-resolution images.</p>
<p>2. New-generation SR II five-axis system</p>
<ul>
<li>In-body SR II mechanism assures optimal shake reduction performance

The SR II (Shake Reduction II) five-axis mechanism enables accurate control of the large full-frame image sensor with all compatible PENTAX interchangeable lenses.* In addition to camera shake caused by pitch and yaw, it effectively compensates for camera shake caused by horizontal and vertical shift, as well as camera shake caused by roll, which is difficult to deal with by lens-installed shake reduction mechanisms. Even when taking a panning shot, this system automatically detects the direction of the camera’s movement, and efficiently controls the SR II unit to always produce the best image possible.</li>
<li>Pixel Shift Resolution System with a new motion correction function

This system uses the latest super-resolution technology, which captures four images of the same scene by shifting the image sensor by a single pixel for each image, then synthesizes them into a single composite image. Compared to the conventional Bayer system, in which each pixel has only a single color data unit, this innovative system obtains all color data within each pixel. It incorporates a new motion correction function, which automatically detects a moving object during continuous shooting.</li>
<li>Innovative AA filter simulator to minimize moiré

By applying microscopic vibrations to the image sensor, the K-1’s AA (anti-aliasing) filter simulator provides the same level of moiré reduction as an optical AA filter.</li>
<li>Supportive shooting functions

Since the K-1’s SR II unit has a flexible design that tilts the image sensor unit in all directions, it provides a host of handy shooting functions, including auto level compensation, image-composition fine-adjustment, and AstroTracer, which simplifies advanced astronomical photography using a built-in GPS module.</li>
</ul>
<p>3. Flexible tilt-type LCD monitor to accommodate various shooting angles</p>
<p>The K-1 features a newly designed, Flexible-tilt LCD monitor, which tilts horizontally, vertically or diagonally with a single action, without deviating from the lens’s optical axis. 35 degrees of horizontal and 44 degrees of vertical adjustment can be achieved; the LCD panel can even be laid flat up or down. The 3.2-inch LCD monitor features a tempered-glass front panel for added durability, a unique air-gapless construction effectively reduces reflection, and a new Outdoor View Setting mode allows the user to instantly choose the desired monitor brightness level.</p>
<p>4. Newly developed SAFOX 12 with 33 sensor points and full-frame-proportioned AF frame</p>
<p>The SAFOX 12 AF sensor module features 33 AF sensors (25 cross-type sensors positioned in the middle). The center sensor and the two sensors located just above and below it are designed to detect the light flux of an F2.8 lens, making it easy to obtain pinpoint focus on a subject when using a large-aperture lens.</p>
<p>5. Upgraded PENTAX Real-Time Scene Analysis System, with application of artificial  intelligence technology</p>
<p>The K-1’s advanced PENTAX Real-Time Scene Analysis System performs near-instant analysis of exposure, color, movement and other factors. Combined with a breakthrough artificial intelligence technology called deep learning, the K-1 instantly optimizes settings for even the most difficult shooting situations.</p>
<p>6. Easy-to-focus optical viewfinder with nearly 100-percent field of view</p>
<p>Newly developed for its 35mm full-frame design, the K-1’s optical viewfinder provides a nearly 100-percent field of view and an approximately 0.7-times magnification. A Natural Bright Matt III focusing screen allows ease of focusing and a true-to-life rendition of defocused areas in the viewfinder image.</p>
<p>7. High-speed continuous shooting with a top speed of approximately 4.4 images per second</p>
<p>The K-1 has a larger shutter unit that easily accommodates the camera’s full-frame image sensor and provides high-speed, high-accuracy control of the mirror unit. A high-speed data transmission system incorporated in the PRIME IV imaging engine allows the user to continuously record as many as 17 images in the RAW format (or a maximum of 70 images in the JPEG Best format) in a single sequence, at a top speed of approximately 4.4 images per second.</p>
<p>8. Supportive shooting functions to improve picture-taking efficiency and operational comfort</p>
<ul>
<li>Operation assist light function, which provides LED lights above the lens mount, behind the LCD monitor, at the memory car slot, and at the cable switch terminal to facilitate fast and easy operation in poorly lit settings.</li>
<li>Key lock function, which prevents erroneous operation of the four-way controller and other exposure-related control buttons.</li>
<li>Smart function, which allows the user to swiftly choose and set desired functions using just the function dial and the set dial on the camera’s upper panel, without referring to the menu screen on the LCD monitor.</li>
<li>Control panel customize function allows the user to change aspects of the on-screen menu.</li>
</ul>
<p>9. Compact, solid body with dustproof, weather-resistant construction</p>
<p>Constructed of sturdy yet lightweight magnesium alloy with the inclusion of 87 sealing parts in the body, the K-1 also boasts a dustproof, weather-resistant and cold-resistant construction.</p>
<h3>Other Features</h3>
<ul>
<li>Wi-Fi operation allowing camera control and image transfer to tablet or smartphone via the free ImageSync app</li>
<li>Full HD movie recording at 1920 x 1080 pixels in the H.264 recording format</li>
<li>Built-in GPS module and electronic compass</li>
<li>High-grade DR II (Dust Removal II) mechanism for effective elimination of dust on the image sensor using ultrasonic vibration</li>
<li>Crop mode with a choice of image area from AUTO, FF (Full Frame) and APS-C, to accommodate different types of lenses</li>
<li>Clarity control and Skin Tone correction functions, a pair of the latest image processing technologies developed by RICOH Central Laboratory</li>
<li>HDR (High Dynamic Range) shooting mode with RAW-format data filing, usable in handheld shooting</li>
<li>The PENTAX-invented hyper operating system for quick, accurate response to the photographer’s creative intentions</li>
<li>Dual SD card slots for memory card flexibility (compatible with SDXC UHS-1 speed class in SDR104 buss speed mode)</li>
<li>Compensation of various parameters: lens distortion, lateral chromatic aberration, diffraction, and brightness level at image-field edges. Fringe effect compensation is also available in RAW-format processing.</li>
<li>Compatibility with PENTAX Image Transmitter 2 tethering software (Software update required from RICOH IMAGING official website)</li>
<li>Digital Camera Utility 5 software (latest version) included</li>
</ul>
<h3>Optional Accessory</h3>
<ul>
<li>D-BG6 Battery Grip

This battery grip is designed to facilitate vertical-position shooting with the PENTAX K-1 camera body. It provides a shutter release button, a set of control buttons (AE lock, AF, ISO, exposure compensation, green), a preview lever, and dual electronic dials — just like those provided on the camera body. It also features the dustproof, weather-resistant construction identical to the PENTAX K-1 camera body. In addition to the dedicated lithium-ion rechargeable batteries, it also accepts six AA-size batteries.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Preorder the Pentax K-1: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223123-REG/pentax_k_1_dslr_camera_body.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/IPXK1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2016)

So the Pentax K-1 was announced 10 hours ago: I'm a Pentax fan but I can't believe that screen arrangement. So it stays in the optical path. Can't see an advantage for that for stills, but maybe I'm missing something ? Anyway it looks terribly vunerable to me.

I got the name right a year ago, here's another prediction: the K-1II will be out soon with a more sensible flip screen !

Other than that the body looks good value for money but not convinced by the time you add lenses.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 18, 2016)

*Ricoh K1offically announced - big fat 36 MP FF mirrorslapper! *

http://www.dpreview.com/news/5348800158/here-at-last-ricoh-unveils-the-pentax-k-1-full-frame-dslr

USD 1799,- / availability from April

Nice to see 36MP plus Sensor-Shift for only 1800 USD. Hopefully it will bring some price pressure on Canon (6D/II, 5D III/IV) and Nikon (D610/D810 and successors). 

OTOH totally irrelevant. Why of why did Ricoh decide to enter FF in 2016 with a big fat antiquated mirrorslapper? A mirrorless Sony A7R II competitor at USD 1799 would have much more interesting. Oh well, classical mistake ... "life will punish those who come too late."

And no, it is not just me. I am convinced a FF Pentax MILC1 with the same sensor and in-body stabilizer @ USD 1799,- would have sold a lot better than the K-1 ever will. Pentax does not even have a a huige assortment of DSLR-lenses to protect. Rather than creating new mirrorslpapper lenses, they might as well have started a new native short-flange distance mirrorless lens lineup. But no ... stupid! :


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Ricoh K1offically announced - big fat 36 MP FF mirrorslapper! *



AvTvM said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/news/5348800158/here-at-last-ricoh-unveils-the-pentax-k-1-full-frame-dslr
> 
> Oh well, classical mistake ... "life will punish those who come too late."



I guess you join that club then with your late-to-the-party topic: we've been talking about this camera for the last 24 hours


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Ricoh K1offically announced - big fat 36 MP FF mirrorslapper! *



AvTvM said:


> Why of why did Ricoh decide to enter FF in 2016 with a big fat antiquated mirrorslapper? A mirrorless Sony A7R II competitor at USD 1799 would have much more interesting. Oh well, classical mistake ... "life will punish those who come too late."





AvTvM said:


> stupid



...is a complete failure to grasp the implications of the fact that dSLRs outsell MILCs by 3:1.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 18, 2016)

Very curious about the Astro-tracer. Do you guys think it could eliminate a bit of star trails? i.e. give some extra seconds to expose the image.

If it has a good clean file at base ISO, this could make a great Landscape companion to the 5d3... just stick a $300 Rokinon once it come out and for $2200 you have a great Astro/ Landscape/ cityscape body.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Ricoh K1offically announced - big fat 36 MP FF mirrorslapper! *



AvTvM said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/news/5348800158/here-at-last-ricoh-unveils-the-pentax-k-1-full-frame-dslr
> 
> USD 1799,- / availability from April
> 
> ...



So you guys are now using "mirrorslapper" like it's some kind of derogatory term or something? 

The NX1 did everything you claim needed to be done to revolutionize photography and storm the market with it's superiority. How did that work out? ???


----------



## NancyP (Feb 18, 2016)

All reports from the APS-C Pentax users of the Astro-trace program is that it works well for wide-angle landscape astrophotography. It seems fairly straightforward (says the non-engineer), given the 5-axis IBIS sensor movement, an internal gyroscope, an internal clock, and the focal length info from the lens. Camera can compute what angle to rotate the sensor for the period of the exposure. I don't know if it is possible to put non-chipped lenses on and have it work - I don't know enough about the Pentax K mount specifics. This might be important to some users, because there are a LOT of Pentax users who are going to use (and may already have) some of the superb manual focus/ manual aperture Takumar film era lenses.

I wish Pentax well and hope they sell a bundle of these. I think that the camera ought to be particularly suitable for people who want an inexpensive weather-proof and sturdy full frame camera.

I have heard from MF users that the Pentax 645Z is an excellent and relatively affordable MF system.


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 18, 2016)

K-amps said:


> Very curious about the Astro-tracer. Do you guys think it could eliminate a bit of star trails? i.e. give some extra seconds to expose the image while it tracks the stars?



That seems to be the point of it.mits linked into the GPS so knows where the camera is and hence can move the mirror to avoid trails.

Like Sony I'd never buy a Pentex but boy do I like those guys for the innovation they bring to the party.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2016)

NancyP said:


> This might be important to some users, because there are a LOT of Pentax users who are going to use (and may already have) some of the superb manual focus/ manual aperture Takumar film era lenses.



The irony is that for the M42 screw thread Takumars the best camera to use them on is a Canon - 6D ( Or 5D / II). The reason is that Canon have the much wider diameter mount and slightly less flange distance. In fact if you were going to design a mount to adapt to these lenses if would be the EF !

I have tried using the Pentax M42 - K mount adapter on the modern Pentax. Because of the same flange distance and smaller diameter it has to fit flush inside the bayonet mount. Getting it out again is a right game of soldiers. In fact on one occasion I had to unscrew the whole mount off the camera to get it out. 

It looks like the K1 does have interchangeable screens, but if it's anything like the K7 / 5 / 3 aps cameras they don't make a precision ground matt for manual focus. Once again, Canon do. Pentax users actually recommend buying a Canon S screen and cutting it down to fit ! Also they don't do diopter lenses anymore. That's not good for me.


----------



## jnx_r (Feb 18, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> So the Pentax K-1 was announced 10 hours ago: I'm a Pentax fan but I can't believe that screen arrangement. So it stays in the optical path. Can't see an advantage for that for stills, but maybe I'm missing something ? Anyway it looks terribly vunerable to me.
> 
> I got the name right a year ago, here's another prediction: the K-1II will be out soon with a more sensible flip screen !
> 
> Other than that the body looks good value for money but not convinced by the time you add lenses.



The LCD screen seems pretty durable for my usage:
https://youtu.be/WUDFxWO-8GQ?t=1m42s

I was skeptical at first too, till I saw him lift the camera and move it around with the lens and battery grip attached using nothing but the screen to hold onto.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Ricoh K1offically announced - big fat 36 MP FF mirrorslapper! *



AvTvM said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/news/5348800158/here-at-last-ricoh-unveils-the-pentax-k-1-full-frame-dslr
> 
> USD 1799,- / availability from April
> 
> ...



apparently they DID consider going ML

http://www.pentax.com/en/k-1/challengers/challengers01.html

but perhaps didn't want to use a simple adapter to attached legacy K-mount lenses.

I think they should have done what they didn't...

K1 could still be a stills-monster at a good price point


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Ricoh K1offically announced - big fat 36 MP FF mirrorslapper! *



Aglet said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dpreview.com/news/5348800158/here-at-last-ricoh-unveils-the-pentax-k-1-full-frame-dslr
> ...



Thanks for the link, but that's not how I read it; they stressed that users specifically want a good OVF.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Ricoh K1offically announced - big fat 36 MP FF mirrorslapper! *



neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > stupid
> ...



No. It is simply an implication of the fact, that neither Canon nor Nikon are offering competitive MILCs. And that 3:1 ratio is changing ... MILCs are gaining ground.


----------



## cheggs (Feb 19, 2016)

And no 4K? Dead at birth   

This has actually prompted me to try to figure out the last time I used video on any of my cameras...and it must be over 3 years ago. I've a vague notion that that summer, or maybe it was the summer before. You get my drift....I use my iPhone for this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Ricoh K1offically announced - Pentax understands the market, AvTvM does not*



AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Thanks for confirming my point very effectively!


----------



## geonix (Feb 19, 2016)

I like Pentax, even though I'm a Canon user. This K1 is defenitly a more tempting entry to the FF cameras than the older 6D. I'm looking forward to the tests of the K1.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 19, 2016)

I am smitten.... add a Rokinon 14mm, or Venus 15mm macro, and I am golden till the 5d4 is available since most of my hobby is "scapes"


----------



## Aglet (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Ricoh K1offically announced - Pentax understands the market, AvTvM does not*



neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



translate this page and find that there may be one area where MILC is outselling Canon at the moment

http://www.dslrmagazine.com/digital/tecnicas-de-fotografia-digital/encuentros-cp-2016-fujifilm-y-el-futuro-de-la-serie-x.html

excerpt, *my emphasis*:



> > Fujifilm - For now, complete the X series; *there is a little known fact: in Thailand, for example, XA series, with conventional sensor, no X-Trans- outsells Canon!* And that even taking into account that in that country the price of the camera represents twice the average monthly salary. Furthermore, in regard to the resolution of the sensors we believe to be more than successful with 24 Megapixel. the new sensor X-Pro2. As you know, the technology of CMOS X-Trans III is new, with "wiring" of copper, higher conductivity.



... would be interesting to see all the sales stat's there.


----------

